
Tyba Startup Diary - Day 6 - Long emails and why you should write them - eisokant
http://tyba.com/blog/2008/12/01/startup-diary-day-6-long-emails-and-why-you-should-write-them/
======
jacobscott
There are four entries in your startup diary and four submissions to HN --
this ratio seems a little bit off to me.

